# Whats up?



## DergaSmash (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello everyone. I thought I'd say hi as I am brand new here. I've been training off and on in the martial arts since I was 7. I have studied several but I have spent the most time training in Hung Gar, Choy Lay Fut, and Bok Mei.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for your service, George. Welcome to MT, it is a great place to hang and learn. Enjoy.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 13, 2009)

'Sup? Greeings and salutations!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome! I always enjoyed reading about those arts but have never studied anything closer than Wing Chun.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey, Hows it going?

Welcome to MT! I trained a little Hung Kuen & Bak Mei in the past as well, great systems! Unfortunately never had the opportunity to train any CLF however. Enjoy :ultracool


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome to MT, Happy posting!


----------



## DergaSmash (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes! 

I had trained in Shotokan Karate during junior and senior high but my family moved. I did Tae Kwon Do as a kid but I don't like that most of the schools were sport based. So I thought I would try something new. I checked out a Tai Chi school and it was cool. But way too relaxed. I understand the internal aspect but I wanted something with both. I found what would be my kwoon by accident. After the first class I was hooked and ended up training there for several years before I enlisted in the Army. I practice whenever I can but it seems I have lost a lot. And there is no school of any kind near me. I can't wait to go back though.


----------



## Jack Meower (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## tallgeese (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome aboard.   HOpe you find a place to train nearby you.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## clfsean (Jul 14, 2009)

Cool... another CLF hingdai.

Good on you for the service!!!

Where's Ft Polk?


----------



## morph4me (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## bowser666 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello there.  Welcome to MT.  I would love to hear some more about Bok Mei.  Is that what is referred to as White Eyebrow Kung Fu ?


----------



## DergaSmash (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks


CLFSean- Fort Polk is in Louisiana.


Bowser666- Yes Bok Mei is known as White Eyebrow.


----------



## LoneRider (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome.


----------

